
Three Other Models of Computer System Performance (2018) - mpweiher
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.02926
======
rgoldste
To anyone who finds these models interesting and wants to learn a lot more -
I’d highly recommend Mor Harchol-Balter’s textbook:
[https://www.amazon.com/Performance-Modeling-Design-
Computer-...](https://www.amazon.com/Performance-Modeling-Design-Computer-
Systems/dp/1107027500) (She is currently a professor at Carnegie Mellon).

------
emmelaich
The three models here are intimately related I believe.

For a generalisation of all them, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_J._Gunther#Universal_Law_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_J._Gunther#Universal_Law_of_Computational_Scalability)

Neil's books, software and "gaphorisms" are all good reading.

[http://www.perfdynamics.com/Manifesto/gcaprules.html](http://www.perfdynamics.com/Manifesto/gcaprules.html)

------
bronxbomber92
Hmmm, I think I know where the OP saw this link posted originally :-).

~~~
neonate
Where? I'm always looking for other stuff to read.

